# ASUS PG278QR Problem Treiber DisplayPort kein Bild



## somiu (7. Januar 2018)

Hallo Community,

ich besitze folgende Komponenten:

Monitor: Asus PG278QR

Gigabyte Aorus Z370 Gaming 7

Gigabyte Geforce 1080 Ti Extrem 11 GB 

Cougar GX 1050

Ich sitze an der Konfiguration des PC, da Neuzusammenbau (Anfänger). Ich habe das Problem, dass ich den Bildschirm nur über den HDMI Anschluss laufenlassen kann, versuche ich es über den Display Port, so funktioniert das nicht. Alle Treiber wurden auch schon deinstalliert und neu installiert. Bei der Treiber CD des Monitors wird versucht, der Display Driver zu installieren. Jedoch bekomme ich dann immer diese Fehlermeldung, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen. Die Graka ist mit zwei 8 Pin Steckern angeschlossen. Im UEFI ist PCI ausgewählt (klar, über HDMI funktioniert ja, direkt an der Graka). Haber jetzt beides angeschlossen DP sowie HDMI, um zu testen. Aber jedes mal, wenn ich am Monitor den Eingang auf DP umstelle, bekomme ich ein schwarzes Bild und ich muss wieder auf HDMI umstellen, um ein Bild zu bekommen.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand behilflich sein,  danke im Voraus lg somiu


----------



## Venom89 (7. Januar 2018)

Den Grafikkartentreiber den du versuchst zu installieren ist vom 15.08.2016.
Da gab es deine Grafikkarte noch gar nicht. 
Hier musst du dir den aktuellen herunter laden.
NVIDIA Treiber Download

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## somiu (7. Januar 2018)

Hallo, danke für die fixe Antwort. Hatte die Treiber auf der CD genutzt von Monitor und Graka. Hab eben ausgewählt und nun installiert. Hat auch alles geklappt. Wurde der Display Driver jetzt direkt mit installiert? Wenn ich nun auf dem Monitor DisplayPort auswähle, bekomme ich aber über diesen noch immer kein Bild ! Was mache ich denn falsch? Das kann doch nicht falsch sein, wenn alles angeschlossen ist und man am Monitor den DP auswählt statt HDMI ?! Stöpsle ich den HDMI von der Graka ab und lass nur den DP verbunden, ändert sich auch nichts. Nur HDMI läuft. PLZ HELP ! ;(


----------



## somiu (7. Januar 2018)

Problem wurde behoben: Folgender Link zeigt die Lösung.  YouTube

Allerdings bekomme ich jetzt noch keinen Sound über den Monitor. Jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## Venom89 (7. Januar 2018)

Der Monitor hat ja auch keine Lautsprecher 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2018)

Hab den gleichen Monitor und er besitzt nur einen Klinke-Ausgang > entweder ein paar Aktiv-Boxen dran oder so wie ich Kopfhörer.

Alternativ kannst du auch den Onborad-Sound deines Mainboards nutzen > vermutlich (nicht wissen!) ist der von der Audio-Qualität her besser.


----------



## skullyy (2. Februar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem neuen Asus Rog Swift pg25q 240hz.  Ich habe meinen Monitor vor 3 Tagen bekommen.. Am ersten Tag habe ich nach ca. 20 Minuten nur noch ein weisses Bild gehabt.. Danach habe ich ihn wieder ausgeschaltet, ein paar Sekunden gewartet und danach wieder eingeschaltet. Dann lief wieder alles rund für weitere 20 Minuten.. Danach wieder weisses Bild.. Habe dann meinen anderen Monitor wieder angeschlossen und da lief alles super. .. Heute  habe ich wieder meinen neuen Monitor angeschlossen und er lief für ca 4 h normal.. Jetzt habe ich wieder ein weisses Bild.. Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen? Ich brauche ihn hauptsächlich für Gaming.. Habe mit Display Port angeschlossen und auch schon mehrer Kabel versucht.. Daran liegt es nicht.. GraKa Treiber sind auch alles aktuell.. Vielen Dank im Voraus.. Gruss Skully


----------

